# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Roobinho, selfie robot, TerraTec Electronic GmbH, Nettetal, Germany

## Airicist

Home page - Roobinho

TerraTec Electronic GmbH on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

TERRATEC Roobi - Selfie robot

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TERRATEC Roobinho - Selfie Robot

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------

